
Ask HN: Good Alternatives to One Note - atiredturte
I&#x27;ve used a variety of different softwares for my organisation systems, but they all seem to be lacking. One note seems to be the only one that works, but their sync issues are so bad that it makes editing from multiple devices painful as hell.<p>I have 3 main functionalities that I am searching for:
1. Allow me to organise my pages (rules out Evernote)
2. Has table functionality (rules out notion)
3. Can be used on the phone (rules out desktop-only solutions)<p>I&#x27;ve been looking for ages and have found nothing that suits.<p>If anyone has something that fits this description, it would be a game changer for me.
======
anoncake
I use Org. It's part of Emacs, which you may consider either a dealbreaker or
a feature.

While Emacs itself does not really work on mobile (unless you run it in a
terminal), there is a companion app for Android called Orgzly. Unfortunately
it is quite limited. For example, it does not support tables. (Since Org files
are plain text, you can view and technically edit them, but the latter is a
pain.) It's good enough for taking quick notes so you don't forget them and to
look at existing ones.

For syncing, I use Syncthing, which works flawlessly. Conflicts have to be
resolved manually though. Orgzly also has built-in support for syncing via
Dropbox. I've never used it as it involves manually pulling and pushing to the
server as in a VCS rather than working in the background.

------
superlepton
Would Simplenote suit your needs? It supports markdown so it should be
possible to create tables, although I did not try it.

------
ssorc
Notion has tables; is there specific table functionality you need that they
don’t offer?

[https://www.keepproductive.com/blog/notion-
tables](https://www.keepproductive.com/blog/notion-tables)

~~~
was_boring
Notion's tables are ironically too complex to use but not powerful enough to
provide good functionality. It would have been better if they just had a a
simple table like in Word.

It's like they tried to jam airtable into their product.

------
tajstar
I would give [https://coda.io/welcome](https://coda.io/welcome) a try it
should meet all the criteria that you mentioned. I use it on the daily.

~~~
atiredturte
I've never heard of it. Looks promising! Thank you!

Edit: While the tables aren't perfect, this seems to be the best option so
far.

------
ducatdusk
You've not said what platform you primarily work with but if you use MacOS/iOS
then I can highly recommend DevonTHINK.

------
sandreas
Perhaps Typora? ([https://typora.io/](https://typora.io/))

~~~
atiredturte
Looks really pretty! However, it seems to only be available for computers (no
mobile support)

~~~
cweagans
You can use any Markdown editor on mobile. ia writer is a good one for both
android and ios.

------
DoreenMichele
Private blogspot blog. You can add tables with a little HTML and CSS.

~~~
atiredturte
How would the mobile editing support be? I edit the items in the table very
frequently and this is very important. Markdown-based solutions fail for me in
this regard.

~~~
DoreenMichele
There is an app. I suggest you download it and try it.

You would need to do the HTML part of the table elsewhere, but you should be
able to edit contents of the table in the app.

You can edit in a browser on mobile. Some browsers are better than others and
it would likely be substantially impacted by phone type and size.

I sometimes do a surprising amount of HTML in the browser of my phone. I use
the Edge browser.

You can add CSS to the template and that helps a lot with tables. For example,
you can add CSS that adds a border and that changes the background of every
other row.

I can get you a CSS snippet for that if you want and do a little tutorial post
to walk you through it.

------
s_m
Google Docs?

